# What soil to use for planted aquarium



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I couldn't find the Miracle Gro Organic one, so I used Nature's Care Organic. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenig44 (Aug 19, 2016)

In my opinion, it's not worth cutting corners on three things: QT'ing all animals, lighting, and soil for plants.

You generally get what you pay for, especially in fish aquarium keeping.

Eco Complete gets my vote.


----------



## Aframomum (May 23, 2015)

You can use Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix. 

May want to make a homemade sieve so you can remove most of the twigs and larger stuff so you won't have too much decomposing going on. 

Just remember with dirt - it is really hard to move plants around once they get rooted in as it'll cause a big mess - have a siphon ready! Also, dirt will reach a point where all its usable nutrients get exhausted so you will have to supplement with root tabs at that point on. 

Been doing dirt for 3 years now and my plants love the stuff - all low tech.


----------

